# Strength Training on a Ketogenic Diet



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

Anyone ever done this. I am going to be training on a powerlifting style routine and following a ketogenic diet. Basically just the Atkin's diet aiming for fat-loss and strength training. 

At this point I am not going to be incorporating any carb-ups or refeeds of any nature.

Any opinions? Advice?


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

without planned refeeds and/or carb ups, kiss your strength goodbye.

Mike, do the refeeds raise a concern with the worry of perhaps leading to a binge?


----------



## IronSlingah (May 26, 2004)

Ive been doin low-carb for about a month (under 30 carbs a day) now with no re-feeds and i havent had any changes in progress. Low carb works well for me and if u think your gonna loose muscle on it you have to remember muscle loss is expected with any cutting diet.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

My feeling about refeeds is exactly that Jen. That they're either going to lead to an all-out binge, or its just going to get out of control, etc. I really am shooting for fat-loss. And limiting my regular food intake for whatever reason is just going to lead to all-out regular binges, on a regular basis. So I am would rather do a ketogenic diet. Atkin's style, under 30-40g of carbs per day.


----------



## IronSlingah (May 26, 2004)

Im with u man for me regular diets or refeeds leads to me eating 3 snickers before bed in no time flat.  Its been 4 weeks since ive eaten anytype of choclate or candy and i have no desire for them and thats all thanks to a low-carb diet.


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> At this point I am not going to be incorporating any carb-ups or refeeds of any nature.
> 
> Any opinions? Advice?



not smart.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 26, 2004)

Well without refeeds or carb ups, the restricted amount of carbs could also lead to binges. Keto diets just don't seem to be very conducive for those that have binge eating tendencies IMO.


----------



## IronSlingah (May 26, 2004)

Ehh to each his own.


----------



## seabee (May 26, 2004)

I did this for 20 weeks.  Great for cutting, but I felt sick and weak around 16th week.  Just started adding more fat to compensate for carbs.  I feel better and my lifts are going up again.  Still cut too.  Trying to maintain this through summer.


----------



## Premo55 (May 27, 2004)

Please don't do it. You're just going to shut your metabolism down and ruin your body's ability to process carbs in the future, as well as doing some serious damage to your thyroid function, which naturally will result in fat gain and severely reduced sex drive. PLUS you'll ruin any efforts to lose body fat or maintain muscle. It makes absolutely no sense at all, it makes me sad to think about how much mass I lost on my last cut just because I refused to refeed the first 8 weeks.

Peace.


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Anyone ever done this. I am going to be training on a powerlifting style routine and following a ketogenic diet. Basically just the Atkin's diet aiming for fat-loss and strength training.
> 
> At this point I am not going to be incorporating any carb-ups or refeeds of any nature.
> ...



to have productive high-intensity training sessions a TKD would be better suited for your goals...


----------



## Premo55 (May 27, 2004)

What's a TKD? I've heard of CKDs

Peace.


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> What's a TKD? I've heard of CKDs
> 
> Peace.



In a TKD small amounts of carbs are used before, during and/or after exercise to provide muscle glycogen. This way, you increase your performance because you replenish the glycogen stores without causing major insulin/blood glucose swings. 

You can consume 5 grams of carbs for each working set that you will perform during the training session.  You can consume these directly before or during the training session.  Then you can consume another 25-50 grams of carbs immediately after training.

I've had no problem getting back into ketosis when following the above protocol...


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> My feeling about refeeds is exactly that Jen. That they're either going to lead to an all-out binge, or its just going to get out of control, etc. I really am shooting for fat-loss. And limiting my regular food intake for whatever reason is just going to lead to all-out regular binges, on a regular basis. So I am would rather do a ketogenic diet. Atkin's style, under 30-40g of carbs per day.




Mike, I feel ya on the re-feeds leading to a binge.  I would defenitly carb up if I were you otherwise you will have no strength to get through a workout.  Some people can eat a box or two of cereal and be fine but for me I would freak out an deat every thing.  that is why I stick with things that aren't going to give me terrible cravings like pasta or a lots of oatmeal.  It is easier for me to overeat on those and then just stop, especially because they sit so heavy in your stomach and fill you up.  They are a lot safer for me to eat then something like cereal or sugary junk food, ya know?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

A clean diet is superior to a ketogenic one. In my humble opinion, anyways.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> A clean diet is superior to a ketogenic one. In my humble opinion, anyways.




I agree


----------



## Premo55 (May 27, 2004)

Ketogenic diets are the worst. I think they compound and worsen the problem of binge eating as opposed to ridding you of the problem, as well, I've seen dudes on CKDs just collapse and eat everything in sight on refeed days.

Peace.


----------



## Michael D (May 27, 2004)

My buddy was on the Atkins and he was pretty strict about it.  We used to talk about his diet.

Anyway, his strength was climbing comparable to mine.  I was on a bulking diet then.  I told him that the people I hear of on a no carb diet could barely maintain what they already had and that his gains were unusual.

And as far as the Atkins causing the body in the future to not be able to deal with carbs, how is that?  I thought I read somewhere that a carb diet makes the body more responsive to the body's insulin.


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2004)

Look into Bodyopus, keto for 5 days, carb load for 2.


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Michael D *_
> And as far as the Atkins causing the body in the future to not be able to deal with carbs, how is that?  I thought I read somewhere that a carb diet makes the body more responsive to the body's insulin.



Carbs are more likely to cause insulin resistance, not responsiveness.


----------



## LAM (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Ketogenic diets are the worst. I think they compound and worsen the problem of binge eating as opposed to ridding you of the problem, as well, I've seen dudes on CKDs just collapse and eat everything in sight on refeed days.
> 
> Peace.



keto diets are not for competitive athletes but they are fine for resistance trainers when the training regimine has been modified for the lack of carbs in the diet...

I've done a CKD and couldn't stand it.  I absoultety HATED the refeed days.  I don't typically eat a lot of carbs so having to cram 300-400 hundred of grams of carbs down in a day was brutal for me.  I found the only way I could was by eating sugary cereals and drinking juice with maltodextrin in it...I prefer the TKD


----------



## Michael D (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Carbs are more likely to cause insulin resistance, not responsiveness.



Carbs or lack of?


----------

